# Backpack



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Once again, I'm at a crossroad for a backpack for Zoey. Backpack would be for our hikes we do, carry a couple of bottles of water and what not. Between my camera equipment and water and Zoeys stuff, my backpack is fully loaded, plus she can burn off some more energy  My choices are as followed.

Amazon.com: Kyjen Outward Hound Backpack, Large, Blue: Pet Supplies

or 

Amazon.com: Kurgo 00028 Wander Pack Dog Backpack: Pet Supplies

I don't want it to be TOO big where its uncomfortable but I want it to carry a few bottles and maybe a bowl or something. Anyone have any input on backpacks


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is a pic of Felix in his. He was about 60 lbs here. It's a Jack Wolfskin and it works great!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

This is the one I want to get soon:
Singletrak Pack? - Low-Profile Hydration Dog Pack - from Ruffwear

I've heard great reviews on the brand and this specific backpack of theirs. It sits nicely on the dogs shoulder area and not too much on their back.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Forgot to add.

We have this one right now:
Outward Hound Kyjen Dog Back Pack Travel Camping Hiking | eBay









It does it's job. However, I wouldn't use it on any long hikes or with anything heavier then 5-10lbs for an dog weighing 75lbs+. It doesn't really sit in the right spot (even with a smaller size.. we have medium and for the breed it suggests xlarge). But for something cheap and for short easy hikes with little weight.... it works just fine. I've been happy with it for that reason.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally I would recommended a pack with a non-restrictive harness, often this is achieved by a "Y style" where the front looks like a Y rather than going straight across the chest limiting shoulder movement. A non restrictive harness allows for free, normal movement of the shoulders/legs. The Y shape also tends to make for a better fit and easier balancing of the saddlebags, which is useful when you are carrying things like water. 
Personally I like Ruffwear the best, or Kelty also makes some fairly good packs. 
I have never seen the Kurgo one in person but at least it does appear to be a non-restrictive type so it has that advantage over Outward Hound.

This site has some pretty good dog pack reviews: 
http://www.agilepooch.com/dogstuff/dogpacks/dogpacks.html
Detailed Specs


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a mountain smith back pack, it was pretty cheap on Amazon and is constructed well. Sadly I don't use it as much as I planned because its just easier to put stuff in a human backpack and take it out when necessary. I do use it when we go to festivals or community events in the summer when cold/frozen water bottles keep him cool and give me less to carry but its not something I strap on for a hike through the woods or anywhere there is water. Too much risk that he'll get it caught on something and rip it. Mine doesn't really get that there is extra width to him when he wears it and tries to squeeze through small holes that he can usually get through.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nickyb said:


> Amazon.com: Kyjen Outward Hound Backpack, Large, Blue: Pet Supplies
> 
> or
> 
> Amazon.com: Kurgo 00028 Wander Pack Dog Backpack: Pet Supplies


Both of those sit further down the dog's back than I'd like to see, so I would skip both of them. Here are some other threads about backpacks:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/equipment-how-use-where-find/192813-singletrak-approach.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/equipment-how-use-where-find/157733-hiking-pack-dogs.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/174712-backpack-good-idea.html


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Good info here, thanks everyone!!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Felix's Proud Mammy said:


> Here is a pic of Felix in his. He was about 60 lbs here. It's a Jack Wolfskin and it works great!


Who carries Jack Wolfskin products in the States?


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Who carries Jack Wolfskin products in the States?


 
We purchased this in Germany however, you should be able to purchase their items through their website and I've also seen them on Amazon.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I nearly bought a winter coat from them this season but I chose Wellenstyne instead.

I can't find anything for dogs on their website. I'll check Amazon. Danke.

I might have guessed that you bought that in Germany.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how much weight is going in those packs?

how much do the dogs weigh?

what's a safe amount of weight for a dog
to carry?


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> how much weight is going in those packs?
> 
> how much do the dogs weigh?
> 
> ...


Felix is 92 lbs. We put a bottle (20 oz) of water in each side as well as a collapsible bowl for each food and water, small ziplock of food, couple treats and some poopy bags. So, in the grand scheme of things, not a lot at all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> I nearly bought a winter coat from them this season but I chose Wellenstyne instead.
> 
> I can't find anything for dogs on their website. I'll check Amazon. Danke.
> 
> I might have guessed that you bought that in Germany.


Ok! Now I feel like a dummy! ? But just asked my fiancé (he originally purchased the pack) and he informed me that it's actually a "wolf pack". Their website is wolfpack.com. 

On another note: I do have one of their jackets an I LOVE it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Forgot to add.
> 
> We have this one right now:
> Outward Hound Kyjen Dog Back Pack Travel Camping Hiking | eBay
> ...


LOL are you me? I also started with an Outward Hound pack for my GSD, and it served its purpose for shorter hikes, ones that didn't require much scrambling (it shifted too much when he had to climb over rocks...and most of our hikes require scrambling), and just seemed a bit off.

We have a Ruffwear one now, would have to double-check the exact model (which would involve me venturing into the drafty garage which is not happening right now) but I think it is the Approach. I mostly just got it because I got a discount, but it is leaps and bounds better. After seeing friends using other brands, I plan to get Ruffwear packs for my other dogs as well.

Here's Hector in his Outward Hound one:









I can't find one of him in his Ruffwear one though.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I have a Ruffwear Approach, and LOVE it. It doesn't shift much, and we do both runs and hikes. It has great storage capacity. I saw it on sale for around $50 less than a month ago.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think Ruffwear is coming out with an updated pack (or maybe its just a new color) for spring so they might be on sale soon.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

RowdyDogs said:


> LOL are you me? I also started with an Outward Hound pack for my GSD, and it served its purpose for shorter hikes, ones that didn't require much scrambling (it shifted too much when he had to climb over rocks...and most of our hikes require scrambling), and just seemed a bit off.
> 
> We have a Ruffwear one now, would have to double-check the exact model (which would involve me venturing into the drafty garage which is not happening right now) but I think it is the Approach. I mostly just got it because I got a discount, but it is leaps and bounds better. After seeing friends using other brands, I plan to get Ruffwear packs for my other dogs as well.
> 
> ...


haha.. wow. Yeah they the Outward Hound does it's job, but I find it to do exactly what you said. I can't wait to get my Ruffwear one! We are slowing making out hikes longer (I took about 2yrs off, and my GSDs have never went with me... so we're building back up.), I just don't trust the one I have for the longer hikes. It's been good to me for the past 2 years though with all the events we've gone to. So I'll say for what I paid, it was worth it. 



Chicagocanine said:


> I think Ruffwear is coming out with an updated pack (or maybe its just a new color) for spring so they might be on sale soon.


Oooh! Thanks for the tip! I'll have to keep a look out!



doggiedad said:


> what's a safe amount of weight for a dog
> to carry?


20-30% of the dogs weight for a conditioned dog and with the proper gear.

My dogs carry 5-10lbs because 1: I don't trust their current pack, and 2: they are not conditioned for it yet. Back in the days when I was hiking on a regular basis with my golden, she carried 30% of her weight easily. She was very well conditioned though, and I did have good gear.


----------

